# Beware of additional fees if reserving portfolio inventory



## chileaquiles (Mar 30, 2018)

I am not in the new portfolio points program.  A few months ago I wanted to stay a few days in San Antonio Wild Oak.  When I did the search I first checked for 4 days, then 3, then 2, then 1.

Nothing came up for 4, 3, or 2 nights but when i searched for 1 night multiple days came up and back to back.  I called to see if i can make 1 reservation for 3 nights back to back and they said No but you can make 3 separate reservations.  I asked if they can wave the reservation fees and combine it to 1.  Again they said NO.  So I made the reservation anyways.  During the reservation they said there would also be a $60 charge per night "resort use" charge but when i checkin they should be able to combine that.  So eventually arrived and asked to get one so called "resort use" $60 charge for my 3 reservations and they again said NO.

Ended up paying having to pay $100+ in fees per night plus my points.  
Definitely NOT worth it.

I am sure there are probably other threads on this and it probably could have been avoided if i would have researched it on TUG. :-(


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 30, 2018)

chileaquiles said:


> I am not in the new portfolio points program.  A few months ago I wanted to stay a few days in San Antonio Wild Oak.  When I did the search I first checked for 4 days, then 3, then 2, then 1.
> 
> Nothing came up for 4, 3, or 2 nights but when i searched for 1 night multiple days came up and back to back.  I called to see if i can make 1 reservation for 3 nights back to back and they said No but you can make 3 separate reservations.  I asked if they can wave the reservation fees and combine it to 1.  Again they said NO.  So I made the reservation anyways.  During the reservation they said there would also be a $60 charge per night "resort use" charge but when i checkin they should be able to combine that.  So eventually arrived and asked to get one so called "resort use" $60 charge for my 3 reservations and they again said NO.
> 
> ...


Those must be split night fees. We have multiple 4 and 7 night stays pieced together this summer to get us 3 weeks in Colorado and we may have the same issue, even though it's in the club side of the program. Usually a resort will try and keep you in the same room and then they have a choice whether to charge you that or not. Many managers will waive the fee such as in Breckenridge but they don't have to. If they have to make you switch rooms they have to pay housekeeping to clean. For single night stays that can be quite expensive so thank you for pointing that out. I will avoid that. I am assuming folks in Portfolio don't pay those fees?


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2018)

chileaquiles said:


> I am not in the new portfolio points program.  A few months ago I wanted to stay a few days in San Antonio Wild Oak.  When I did the search I first checked for 4 days, then 3, then 2, then 1.
> 
> Nothing came up for 4, 3, or 2 nights but when i searched for 1 night multiple days came up and back to back.  I called to see if i can make 1 reservation for 3 nights back to back and they said No but you can make 3 separate reservations.  I asked if they can wave the reservation fees and combine it to 1.  Again they said NO.  So I made the reservation anyways.  During the reservation they said there would also be a $60 charge per night "resort use" charge but when i checkin they should be able to combine that.  So eventually arrived and asked to get one so called "resort use" $60 charge for my 3 reservations and they again said NO.
> 
> ...


Very interesting.  It appears a HRC owner can reserve into the HPP program.  I would ask, how long out was the stay and did you use CUP points?  My guess is the reservation was within 6 months.  If so that would mean HRC has access to HPP inventory within the 6 month period.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 30, 2018)

Kal said:


> Very interesting.  It appears a HRC owner can reserve into the HPP program.  I would ask, how long out was the stay and did you use CUP points?  My guess is the reservation was within 6 months.  If so that would mean HRC has access to HPP inventory within the 6 month period.


A phone rep told me yesterday that there is one waitlist.  HRC members can go on it at 18 months out and HPP members can go on at 14 months out.  Confirmation at that point is first come, first served.  I don't know if she was correct as others have said that the waitlists are separate.


----------



## chileaquiles (Mar 30, 2018)

Kal said:


> Very interesting.  It appears a HRC owner can reserve into the HPP program.  I would ask, how long out was the stay and did you use CUP points?  My guess is the reservation was within 6 months.  If so that would mean HRC has access to HPP inventory within the 6 month period.


Yes it was within 6 months and I used cup points.

The $60 resort use fee was not a split week fee.  We stay in tahoe a lot and I have paid the split week many times but usually around $30 and for the entire stay.  

But this was first time using cup into HPP and the last.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdh (Mar 30, 2018)

The $60 fee is a HPP program fee. The HPP $60 fee is different from the HRC split week fee.  Regardless of which type of owner an individual is (HRC or HPP), if a reservation is made in the HPP program, there is a $60 fee per reservation.  IE: three separate one night reservations will result in $180 charge at checkout - a single 3 night reservation will result in one $60 charge at checkout.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 30, 2018)

bdh said:


> The $60 fee is a HPP program fee. The HPP $60 fee is different from the HRC split week fee.  Regardless of which type of owner an individual is (HRC or HPP), if a reservation is made in the HPP program, there is a $60 fee per reservation.  IE: three separate one night reservations will result in $180 charge at checkout - a single 3 night reservation will result in one $60 charge at checkout.


Wow, good to know. I wonder why there was not a 3 night stay listed?


----------



## heathpack (Mar 30, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Wow, good to know. I wonder why there was not a 3 night stay listed?



Lol so they could collect more fees?


----------



## heathpack (Mar 30, 2018)

ivywag said:


> A phone rep told me yesterday that there is one waitlist.  HRC members can go on it at 18 months out and HPP members can go on at 14 months out.  Confirmation at that point is first come, first served.  I don't know if she was correct as others have said that the waitlists are separate.



Have we heard the 14 month number yet?  This seems new to me, but there’s been so many variations on the “rules” discussed that I can’t keep it straight.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 30, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Have we heard the 14 month number yet?  This seems new to me, but there’s been so many variations on the “rules” discussed that I can’t keep it straight.


The rep we spoke with kept referring back to and reading from written rules and told us we could waitlist at 18 mos being from club. So strange that we can't get a straight answer and there is so much conflicting information.Our rep however was trying to be reassuring that Hyatt was not trying to pull anything over on us and that our experience in Hyatt would not change. She was quite nice but maybe being motivated to present Hyatt in a good light  she was not being accurate and was just telling us what we wanted to hear.


----------



## ivywag (Mar 30, 2018)

I think I remember that KAL posted the rules for HPP somewhere.  Kal, if you still have them, could you post again?  That should tell us the HPP timeframes.


----------



## Pathways (Mar 30, 2018)

I used CUP points to make a HPP reservation.  The reservation was made about two month ago for May.  It is an eight day reservation, Tues night until the following Wednesday.  I was charged one $41 transaction fee, and one $60 housekeeping fee.  I never could have gotten the exact nights/length I wanted using HRC, and the transaction fees and split week fees would have cost a lot more.

So, for right now, I like the additional options of the HPP.  However, I would never buy into it!  They could easily change the system to allow the any-day check-in, length stays if they wanted.  That has been the only real negative from my perspective about the Hyatt system, it always costs extra fees and a possible unit move just to stay Thurs/Fri until Sun/Mon at most resorts.


----------



## Kal (Mar 30, 2018)

ivywag said:


> I think I remember that KAL posted the rules for HPP somewhere.  Kal, if you still have them, could you post again?  That should tell us the HPP timeframes.


The material I posted was the public offering plan for the Pure Points Program.  Here it is:

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HPP/HVOPLAN3.pdf


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 11, 2018)

So I also made an HPP reservation with CUP points, which I assume is pretty much shorthand right now for inventory owned by Hyatt, since not much HPP has been sold. I didn’t think that HRC owners such as myself would have access to that inventory, so I don’t know if it’s temporary or what, but I am glad it was there when I needed it. I’m really not clear on how, if at all, these two buckets of inventory interact.

However, I always thought the split week fee essentially WAS housekeeping costs. If I have to pay $41 ressie fee, $39 split week AND $60 housekeeping fee, that means my 2 nights costs $140 on top of my MF. That’s too much!

Finally, I noticed that all the portfolio reservations have inflated points values, in a similar way to the “Marriott skim”. WTF is up with that?!?! You’ll never be able to reserve a 7 night under HPP, you won’t have enough points.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Apr 13, 2018)

alexadeparis said:


> So I also made an HPP reservation with CUP points, which I assume is pretty much shorthand right now for inventory owned by Hyatt, since not much HPP has been sold. I didn’t think that HRC owners such as myself would have access to that inventory, so I don’t know if it’s temporary or what, but I am glad it was there when I needed it. I’m really not clear on how, if at all, these two buckets of inventory interact.
> 
> However, I always thought the split week fee essentially WAS housekeeping costs. If I have to pay $41 ressie fee, $39 split week AND $60 housekeeping fee, that means my 2 nights costs $140 on top of my MF. That’s too much!
> 
> Finally, I noticed that all the portfolio reservations have inflated points values, in a similar way to the “Marriott skim”. WTF is up with that?!?! You’ll never be able to reserve a 7 night under HPP, you won’t have enough points.


I am very curious as to what the travel dates are/were, the resort, and unit size, and number of points it was requiring. I understand that the point values should be the same in both systems. Do you have the updated points chart? Please provide specifics. Thanks!


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 14, 2018)

I don’t have anything as proof like a chart, but I do know a 2 night reservation I made for Sept 6-8 at Beach House cost me 240 instead of the 210 it should have and the 880 reservation I want for Sept 8-11 said 890 for Windward pointe, I was only searching Key West. If it’s not a skim maybe it’s just a glitch? Or maybe that weekend is a change of season that I never noticed before? I have a screenshot but don’t know how to add it to the post.


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 14, 2018)

Here it is


----------



## Quinte (Apr 15, 2018)

Finally said:
			
		

> Hadn't noticed that.  I see that 11 night, 3bd at WOR is 2900 HPP and if booked as two HRC (7 night+4 night) it is 2540, so the cost for the ease of making one reservation is 360 pts.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 15, 2018)

Sounds like one more reason why the HPP is failing.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 15, 2018)

I guess we have to avoid Saturdays to make HPP work for us. Maybe adding on days to your HRC reservation and avoiding Sat . I'll try and check some
scenarios out. Usually at 6 mos out I haven't been able to find add on days for my reservations.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Apr 16, 2018)

alexadeparis said:


> Here it is


Based on the HPP points chart. Found on google. Your saturday night Sept 8th is coming from silver season and the next 2 nights are coming from bronze season. All a matter of when the "week"starts and ends in hpp.


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for finding that out. But it still doesn’t explain the 890 vs. 880 screen cap. And others have found examples apparently. Any thoughts?


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Apr 16, 2018)

alexadeparis said:


> Thanks for finding that out. But it still doesn’t explain the 890 vs. 880 screen cap. And others have found examples apparently. Any thoughts?


Here is the link to the web page where I found the hpp points chart. Will need to scroll down to get to it

http://www.thetimeshareguru.com/hyatt-residence-portfolio-program.html

In the HRC the week #36 in question is a Saturday check in and is a bronze week. With the HPP, the week in question looks like is a Sunday check in so the saturday is silver and the Sunday, Monday are bronze. Looking and it from the whole week perspective. There must be 2 consecutive weeks,or parts there of, that are Sunday check available in the hpp to get the results that you shared.


----------

